# Is this a rhom?



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

A dealer sent me these pics but they're very bad quality.... The fish is about 4 - 5 inches and it doesnt have a red markings on its body. It has not developed its red eyes yet. I know these pics are bad but any opions or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

Very low quality, identify is really a problem...........


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah..it is very hard to make out the spotting. Tail and shape look rhom...but I cant id off those pictures.


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> *Yeah..it is very hard to make out the spotting. Tail and shape look rhom...but I cant id off those pictures.*


----------



## kelrx8 (Apr 1, 2006)

tail does
i would say black rhom


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

This any better?


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I just received new pics..... These still arent great pics but they're still better than the ones I posted before. The fish is about 4 inches. The dealer describes it as a "Black Piranha Rhombus" and that its not shy at all and reacts very aggressivly towards anything that moves outside the tank.

Thanks Cichlidae, for trying to enhance the picture.


----------



## EmperoR (Jun 20, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> I just received new pics..... These still arent great pics but they're still better than the ones I posted before. The fish is about 4 inches. The dealer describes it as a "Black Piranha Rhombus" and that its not shy at all and reacts very aggressivly towards anything that moves outside the tank.
> 
> Thanks Cichlidae, for trying to enhance the picture.


For me is not a black rhom of Perù!
E.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

View attachment 109006

Here is my nearly 4 IN. BLACK RHOM (PERU). I got it from Aquascape back in the beginning of March as a 1 incher. 
And Today he's about 4 inches. Maybe you can use this picture to help you..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

With the new pictures it appears maybe bar markings, thats a good indicater of being a compressus family member.....


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> With the new pictures it appears maybe bar markings, thats a good indicater of being a compressus family member.....


I agree, although not sure which.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...I would say compressus based on that picture.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

sweet lookin lil fish there! be happy with whatever it is especially if it has the personality to match


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

really nice compressus


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...I would say compressus based on that picture.


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

GoJamieGo said:


> I just received new pics..... These still arent great pics but they're still better than the ones I posted before. The fish is about 4 inches. The dealer describes it as a "Black Piranha Rhombus" and that its not shy at all and reacts very aggressivly towards anything that moves outside the tank.
> 
> Thanks Cichlidae, for trying to enhance the picture.


Looks like a compresus based on the pics of the fish outside the water. looks like I see some barring as well. Nice looking fish BTW.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

spotting goes well below the lateral line, i would say its a compressus.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It's a nice looking compressus but I told the dealer that I going to pass because I want a rhom........ I just met another dealer so I'll wait to see if he has any real rhoms.

Thanks everybody for your help


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

GoJamieGo said:


> It's a nice looking compressus but I told the dealer that I going to pass because I want a rhom........ I just met another dealer so I'll wait to see if he has any real rhoms.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help


thats a nice fish man you shoud grab it anyway


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Powder said:


> It's a nice looking compressus but I told the dealer that I going to pass because I want a rhom........ I just met another dealer so I'll wait to see if he has any real rhoms.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help


thats a nice fish man you shoud grab it anyway
[/quote]

Yeah, I know...... The thought crossed my mind but I have my heart set on a nice rhom.


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

GoJamieGo said:


> It's a nice looking compressus but I told the dealer that I going to pass because I want a rhom........ I just met another dealer so I'll wait to see if he has any real rhoms.
> 
> Thanks everybody for your help


thats a nice fish man you shoud grab it anyway
[/quote]

Yeah, I know...... The thought crossed my mind but I have my heart set on a nice rhom.
[/quote]

Hey Jamie,

Is this compressus from DKorea? If so I might be interested. I am not interested in a rhom at all but am keen on a compressus, altuvie or irritan.

Please let me know and the price!!! PM me !

Jay


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

very sexy compressus


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice looking fish..... Jealous....









-Justin


----------

